
Why Australia buried 23 F-111s after the aircraft’s retirement - georgecmu
https://theaviationgeekclub.com/heres-why-australia-buried-23-f-111s-after-the-aircrafts-retirement/
======
setr
If you double-click the text, a little popup comes saying "Warning: Content is
protected!"

Right-click and double-click both being intercepted

What the hell

anyways the answer is that fuselage used asbestos bonding, and they couldn't
separate it cost-effectively -- so they scrapped whatever they could and
ditched the rest in a hole

~~~
throw_away
It didn't explain, though, why did the Americans require the destruction &
burial of these planes in the first place?

------
fatjokes
Asbestos. Saved you a click.

------
dehrmann
Expect to see a lot of 787s disposed like this because carbon fiber recycling
is a lot less viable than aluminum.

